# Solved: All My Programs Open In Notepad How Do I Make It Stop?



## boomers rule (Dec 26, 2008)

When I open something notepad comes up with pages and pages full of strange letters n' stuff, how to make it not do that? Thanks.


----------



## monst3r91 (Apr 9, 2006)

im guessing the extension is .ink
i had the same problem. just download this
http://forums.techguy.org/attachments/77184d1144631983/winxp_exefix.zip
extract it. then go to start>run>regedit>file>import> and select the reg file that you extracted. hope i helped


----------



## boomers rule (Dec 26, 2008)

I use Windows Vista, so there is no "run". What do I do?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Press *WinKey+R* to bring up the *Run* box
You can add it to the Start Menu
Right click *Start*, click *Properties*
*Start Menu* tab, click the *Customize...* button
Check the *Run Command* box, about 2/3 of the way down (in the middle if using the Classic Menu)
Normally you should be able to just double click the file after you extract it to merege into the registry, but if that doesn't work follow the steps using the Run box.

You'll need to use the Vista version of the exefix though, not the XP version.
You can find it and many others here

HTH

Jerry


----------

